# Adaptor for visitors to UK



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I need an adaptor which will plug into my std 3 pin van sockets for electrical items which have continental two pins.

I assume they are freely available all over France for instance, LeClerc, Euromarche etc?


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

Should be - we've bought a couple on occasion in order to use foreign bought electricals without bothering to change the plug (also gives you a chance to test said item before making it non-returnable!)

Got the last one in an Auchan, or Carrefour.

Damien


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Think about that one...a visitor to Britain needs an adaptor... where should he go to get one? .... 

Tesco sell them :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn I thought this thread was about a plan to fit adaptors to foreign visitors.

Where would we start.

Kev.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Maplins sell them aswell

Derek


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks one and all. I have a Maplins nearly on the office doorstep, I will stroll up there soon. Once the traffic has died down.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The POUND shop (now the 99 pence shop) used to have two for a squid. 
We bought several for visitors who somehow always pack them when they leave.

They are more expensive in France.

Ray.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Got one at Maplins and also a Blue Light insect zapper


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Extension*

I would buy one of these, cut the Continental plug off it and fit a UK 13amp one in its place.










Trev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys.
Just received the latest Lidl France selection of useful travel items. See..:-

http://www.lidl.fr/fr/home.nsf/page...erie&ar=11&EMID=09500E40RC0T7AGO5GJRD01DV3M3B

Ray.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have one but it is, in my opinion, incomplete.

The bottom half is the standard UK plug so no problem there.

The top half has two holes for the two pins of the French plug but it also has a hole for the earth. This means that both the plug and the socket have a hole for the earth and hence no earth connection is made.

I overcame this by cutting the head off a suitable sized bolt and pushing this into the socket to form the earth pin but surely it should have come complete.

Take care these converters may not be earthed.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Some shaver adaptors will do the job '13' amp to 2 pin

Peter


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Some shaver adaptors will do the job '13' amp to 2 pin
> 
> Peter


These are only intended for low wattage devices plus the fact that many have no earth connection. So OK with phones, razors and other devices not needing an earth but not suitable for fans heaters etc which do need an earth.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is how it SHOULD be done:
http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/23/uk-folding-plug-concept-could-flatten-that-bulky-british-adapter/

Sorry you can't buy it yet! :-(

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The plug may be OK but it looks like there may be a few health and safety issues with the socket!!


----------

